# Black Screen After Phone Call



## ts0cha0tik

Device: LG G2X
Rom: MIUI 1.11.11 (2.3.7)

Issue: Black Screen After Phone Call
Failed Fix Attempts: Turning Off Proximity Sensor, Reflashing Rom

Question: Does anyone know how to fix this issue? The only way to turn the phone back on after some calls is to pull the battery and turn the phone back on. It's starting to get a little frustrating. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## drmidnight

I disabled the proximity sensor and let the screen stay on longer among other things. I haven't been running miui in awhile but I fixed it last time I did and I get this issue with a lot of roms. Search the miui thread, I am sure there is some discussion on it.

Going to flash the newest miui later tonight and ill take a look at exactly what I did.


----------



## mikew29

Try a different kernel.


----------

